# Old 6.1 to ?



## blackcloud22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, new guy here. 

I am having some difficulty with a surround sound issue and came across this forum and figured you people could help and give me suggestions


I have an older (10 years ?) Yamaha 6.1 receiver. When I installed this, I put the 3 rear speakers in my vaulted ceiling above and just behind where my couch is. The receiver has finally given out on me (wont turn on). I want to replace it but I don't find any decent 6.1 systems ( and nothing was ever recorded in true 6.1 anyway). If I go with a 5.1 I will lose the sound from the rear center channel, which gave a good sound balance. 

If I go with a 7.1, I only have 3 rear speakers and spreading them out and repairing the ceiling for the fourth speaker would be a pain. 

So I can either do that, go with a 5.1, or see about getting my current receiver fixed. 

Suggestions?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Since you like having that extra channel in the rear I would consider doing the patch work and going with the 7.1 . I just finished patching holes in my ceiling from my old 5.1 I had, it wasn't that bad. Nothing a dry wall repair kit can't fix! Lol


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

blackcloud22 said:


> Hey everyone, new guy here.
> 
> I am having some difficulty with a surround sound issue and came across this forum and figured you people could help and give me suggestions
> 
> ...


Hello,
I do not see any issue with purchasing a 7 or 9 channel AVR. In speaker setup you can specify that you are using a single SB channel. From there the AVR should be able to account for it and there are Dolby True HD and DTS HD titles that are encoded beyond 5.1.

Given the age I am going to go out on a limb and say that the juice is not worth the squeeze. There are some great bargains out there for 7 channel AVR's right now.
Best,
Jack


----------



## blackcloud22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm not sure what I am going to do yet. 

Patching my ceiling and moving speaker would be difficult because of how the attic is and how they are wired, however, I am leaning towards a 7.1 system and doing what Jack said. I guess I need to research a little more


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Jack. What price range are you looking to spend?


----------



## blackcloud22 (Nov 25, 2013)

$200 to 1000. 

I want something pretty decent that is going to last


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well here are a couple of solid recievers. In your lower price range you could take a look at Marantz.. 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...orkingTheater-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-4K/1.html
Or in your upper range something like this.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...O-TX-NR929-9.2-Ch-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html Both have great room correction software and plenty of power.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Agree with Jack, depending on your receiver you will just hook up your rear center to the 7.1 left or right and tell the receiver. 6.1 was matrixed so it really shouldn't matter, just depends on your AVR.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

I am using a Denon AVR-1712 7.1 receiver for my 6.1 setup, and it is amazing compared to the old 1990s home theater receivers I was used to. It was about $250 refurbished


----------

